# Advice for Park and Fly vs. airport Limo YYZ



## Dori (Oct 31, 2010)

We are flying out next Monday for South Korea, and since our departure time is so early, i can't ask our kids to drive us to the airport. The cheapest Park and Fly rate I'm seeing is $110 for 2 weeks at Toronto Self park. Aeroport Taxi and Limo is $56 each way (not a whole lot more expensive than P and F!).

For those who fly from YYZ often, any suggestions or advice? We are coming from Scarborough.

Thanks!

Dori


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Haven't flown out of Toronto for years but back when I did I would stay at a motel (Carlinghouse?) the night before the flight.  They then let me park for free.  This was more convenient for early flights and cheaper.

George*


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 31, 2010)

Another alternative is a one-way car rental to and from the airport - that's what we usually do, although the limo sounds nice!


----------



## moonstone (Oct 31, 2010)

Did you try Park Sleep Fly? I plugged in a Toronto hotel, checking in Sun Nov 7th with departure the 8th & parking until Nov 22nd and quite a few airport hotels came up at $109 Cndn. You could get an extra hour or so of sleep by staying close to the airport and not have to worry about traffic or weather problems the mornig of your flight. We've only used this site for departures from Buffalo & Rochester and never been dissappointed (they even cleared the snow off our car at a Buffalo airport hotel!).
~Diane


----------



## BevL (Oct 31, 2010)

I would definitely to the park sleep fly route as well.  For an early morning flight, who wants to worry about traffic or auto trouble - staying five minutes by shuttle from the airport is the way to go.


----------



## itisme (Oct 31, 2010)

*I would go with Airport Limo*



Dori said:


> We are flying out next Monday for South Korea, and since our departure time is so early, i can't ask our kids to drive us to the airport. The cheapest Park and Fly rate I'm seeing is $110 for 2 weeks at Toronto Self park. Aeroport Taxi and Limo is $56 each way (not a whole lot more expensive than P and F!).
> 
> For those who fly from YYZ often, any suggestions or advice? We are coming from Scarborough.
> 
> ...



It is convenient and you don't need to clean your car when you arrive if it did snow.


----------



## BevL (Oct 31, 2010)

itisme said:


> It is convenient and you don't need to clean your car when you arrive if it did snow.



I suppose that's the difference from where I live and where you live.  Worrying about a snow drift on my car would not have occurred to me, although my parents did lose their car at a Calgary park and fly hotel.  The staff, who were very helpful and drove them around until they found it, said it happens all the time!!


----------



## aptiva (Nov 1, 2010)

(Shoulda asked me yesterday Dori.) 
Limo is the only way to go. Door to door service. 
After driving to Pk & Fly, you are pulling your luggage to a bus shelter & waiting  for the shuttle to airport. Been there, done that.. 
Nothing beats getting into a warmed car on a cold morning.
Have a wonderful trip. Will be exciting to be the Mom & Dad of the Groom.
Marie


----------



## Eli Mairs (Nov 1, 2010)

Whenever we have an early flight at yyz, we stay over at one of the Marriotts near the airport with free parking. The cost isn't much more than regular park and fly rates. The hotel shuttles are frequent and free.
In a few weeks we will be staying at the Residence Inn, with complimentary breakfast and parking. In the dead of winter we usually stay at the airiport Marriott, with underground parking.
We enjoy starting the vacation the night before - have a relaxing evening with dinner at a nice restaurant in the area.


----------



## Travelmom64 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Park and Fly*



Dori said:


> We are flying out next Monday for South Korea, and since our departure time is so early, i can't ask our kids to drive us to the airport. The cheapest Park and Fly rate I'm seeing is $110 for 2 weeks at Toronto Self park. Aeroport Taxi and Limo is $56 each way (not a whole lot more expensive than P and F!).
> 
> For those who fly from YYZ often, any suggestions or advice? We are coming from Scarborough.
> 
> ...



*International Holidays may have a park & fly hotel in Toronto, stay the night before, free transfers to and from airport and free parking.  We use them all the time in CLT and RDU.   *


----------



## bankr63 (Nov 2, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Another alternative is a one-way car rental to and from the airport - that's what we usually do, although the limo sounds nice!



OMG!  What a phenomenal idea!  A priceline deal, pick up the evening before, pump an extra $5 in the tank and drop it bright and early at the airport door! I am so going to check this idea out!!

Thanks Denise!


----------



## Dori (Nov 7, 2010)

We are so lucky! Our dear SIL has an early shift at work, so he is taking us to the airport. Thanks for all your suggestions. 

Dori


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 7, 2010)

aptiva said:


> ...After driving to Pk & Fly, you are pulling your luggage to a bus shelter & waiting  for the shuttle to airport. Been there, done that..



Are you referring to Park and Fly in general or the specific ParkNFly that is at most airports? We have used ParkNFly in various locations in California. The shuttle picks you up and drops you off right at your car. No walking and hauling your luggage required as they also load and unload your luggage. We just used them last week.

Having said that, I would definitely go with the limo. It is cheaper and more convenient. You have to consider the cost of gas to get to and from the airport if you opt for driving.

I just checked the ParkNFly web site and I see that they are not at the Toronto airport. They are just about everywhere else including other Canadian cities.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Nov 7, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> I just checked the ParkNFly web site and I see that they are not at the Toronto airport. They are just about everywhere else including other Canadian cities.



Yes, there is ParkNFly at Toronto airport. We have used it in the past. The airport is called Pearson International Airport.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 7, 2010)

Eli Mairs said:


> Yes, there is ParkNFly at Toronto airport. We have used it in the past. The airport is called Pearson International Airport.



I wonder why they don't show Toronto on their list of cities. I am familiar with the airport there as I have flown to Toronto before. However, I rented a car so didn't pay any attention to parking.


----------

